# Ijust 2 vs subvod



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

I know from first hand/in hand/in pocket oh heck I love my Ijust2. 
But
What's the subvod like? Is it better? Comparing to the ijust2 here. What makes people buy this over the Ijust2?
I literally know nuffing about the subvod. Preach to me.


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Think because its smaller and has a topfill tank which is more convenient. I remember it fitting better in my pocket. Also has colour options which ijust2 doesnt. But I prefer the ijust for its better clouds and larger tank. Although now with the new gclaptons and upcoming gceramics it may be a force to reckon with now. Only thing still putting me off is the smaller tank and battery life. I sold mine for an ijust2 and I only miss it sometimes lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Haven't tried the IJust so I can't compare. I love the quality of my Subvod though, it's really solid and very well finished.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/3/16)

Thread moved to "commercial clearomisers"
Interesting question @Nightwalker - am curious to read what others say about the subvod

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Haven't tried the IJust so I can't compare. I love the quality of my Subvod though, it's really solid and very well finished.


True. It feels a lot more solid and well finished than the ijust. Just smaller and less firepower.which some prefer

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## G-Step (15/3/16)

Got the subvod for HRH a couple of months ago and she is a beaut! Easy to fill, descent clouds and good flavour, pocket friendly and nice to look at. The battery life isn't amazing but it works for her as she's not a chain vaper. All in all, the subvod gets a two thumbs up

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Dr Phil (15/3/16)

Both are fantastic basic start up devices.


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

I'm looking at buying the iJust2 with the GS tank to use as my EDC device. Anyone with this combo who can talk me into or out of buying this?


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Greyz said:


> I'm looking at buying the iJust2 with the GS tank to use as my EDC device. Anyone with this combo who can talk me into or out of buying this?


Uhhh.. How about I talk you into buying a Subvod?


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Uhhh.. How about I talk you into buying a Subvod?


The subvod wasn't on my radar because I read that the draw is quite restrictive. But I'm all ears, preach!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## ErnstZA (15/3/16)

I


Greyz said:


> I'm looking at buying the iJust2 with the GS tank to use as my EDC device. Anyone with this combo who can talk me into or out of buying this?


I can tell you the goblin mini on the ijust2 battery works very well as an EDC

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Greyz said:


> The subvod wasn't on my radar because I read that the draw is quite restrictive. But I'm all ears, preach!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Haha! Well now I feel like I'm under the spotlight and all frozen up! To be perfectly honest I get the feeling that these two devices aren't in the same league...

My Subvod is incredibly well built, the finishes are gorgeous, and the way the paint is a little textured just makes it a thing of beauty. Easy to refill, easy to carry around. If I turn the airflow down a great little stealth device, and if I open it up I can get some fun little clouds from her! I keep it for car use, or when I go out and don't want to be hassled for explaining vaping, or in bed when I don't want to cloud the room/

However, I would be a little sad if I managed to end up at work with only my Subvod. Would I survive? I sure would! Would I feel like I'm missing out? Yes, that too!

If you're looking for an EDC (every day carry I'm assuming?!), the fact that you can put something like the goblin mini on top of the IJust just seems to knock the Subvod out of the park!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Haha! Well now I feel like I'm under the spotlight and all frozen up! To be perfectly honest I get the feeling that these two devices aren't in the same league...
> 
> My Subvod is incredibly well built, the finishes are gorgeous, and the way the paint is a little textured just makes it a thing of beauty. Easy to refill, easy to carry around. If I turn the airflow down a great little stealth device, and if I open it up I can get some fun little clouds from her! I keep it for car use, or when I go out and don't want to be hassled for explaining vaping, or in bed when I don't want to cloud the room/
> 
> ...



You make a strong argument for the subvod @Stosta - I'm really looking for an everyday carry as the RX is just a tad too big to take everywhere.

I did some reading up on the subvod and there's a strong following and support for the device and your write up is swinging the balance I'm the direction of the subvod.

The fact that the Ijust can sit a goblin mini on top is the only thing that's got me still considering it.


Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Greyz said:


> You make a strong argument for the subvod @Stosta - I'm really looking for an everyday carry as the RX is just a tad too big to take everywhere.
> 
> I did some reading up on the subvod and there's a strong following and support for the device and your write up is swinging the balance I'm the direction of the subvod.
> 
> ...


Wow! If you're used to the RX the Subvod might not cut the cheese! Maybe you just need to borrow my Subvod for a day or two to decide, PM me if you're interested

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> Wow! If you're used to the RX the Subvod might not cut the cheese! Maybe you just need to borrow my Subvod for a day or two to decide, PM me if you're interested



I might just take you up on that offer bud, would be great to try before I buy


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Well then you have a PM @Greyz !


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Somehow, it feels that the Jedi have done a mind trick on this thread from its original intent. Ijust2 vs subvod. Interesting turn of topic to be sure. Useful info for sure.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> Somehow, it feels that the Jedi have done a mind trick on this thread from its original intent. Ijust2 vs subvod. Interesting turn of topic to be sure. Useful info for sure.


My bad @Nightwalker ! But if you REALLY want me to derail a thread then bring up Star Wars (especially filthy jedi and their mindtricks  )

Back on topic, where some peeps to hold up the IJust 2 corner?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> My bad @Nightwalker ! But if you REALLY want me to derail a thread then bring up Star Wars (especially filthy jedi and their mindtricks  )
> 
> Back on topic, where some peeps to hold up the IJust 2 corner?!


Well top fill is just another thing that can go wrong. I like the simplicity of the ijust 2 tank. 
Great battery life.
Simple neat and powerful device. I even put my avocado on the ijust2 battery 
So why is the subvod better


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/3/16)

How does the ijust2 and subvod do when vaping thicker Eliquids containing nice etc which is better 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Greyz (15/3/16)

Jedi's and vaping..... I like the direction this thread is going too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

@Nightwalker and @kyle_redbull I would love to help you guys out further, but as I said, I can only give one side of the story


----------



## Jan (15/3/16)

The only reason why I didn't buy a subvod is that the draw is just a bit to tight


----------



## Khan83 (15/3/16)

Went to Sir Vape yesterday & out of curiosity took a few hits off their iJust 2 testers . I'm now definitely considering getting one. RX200/Subox getting bit annoying to carry around .

Another plus is the iJust has a rebuildable head(_albeit you'll need the hand skills of a heart surgeon_)

Edit : You can buy the rebuildable head. iJust doesn't come with it

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (15/3/16)

Was contemplating on getting a topbox but seeing it's quite big I need something better suited for edc 

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## mildly.inked (15/3/16)

I have never used the subvod so can't really comment on it but have an iJust 2 and I'm quite happy with it. I use it daily and find it's perfect for my pocket, easy to use while driving, etc. It's my device of choice when walking around a mall or if I need to quickly pop out to the shops. 

That being said, I always have my RX, vTc mini and my iJust 2 with me (unless I'm just popping out to get some milk). At work I Primarily use the RX, I use the iJust to keep a different flavour handy and I have my mini with me as a backup (the mini has it's own 2 VTC4 batteries). 

The one con though, the fire button on my iJust 2 has gotten a little soft over time, not as 'clicky' as it used to be but if it ever does stop working completely I will simply use iJust the tank on my mini... until I can buy another batt/mod for it. I went from an iJust 2 to the Evic vTc mini to the Rolo (and love the Rolo) but I still won't sell my iJust 2, way to handy as a pocket mod/backup device. 
The bottom fill has never bothered me to be honest, that's just the way it needs to be filled so haven't given it any further thought (also, I've got a Uwell Crown so I have a topfill tank and do enjoy the simplicity of it, the bottom fill has just never bothered me for some reason).

End of the day, I doubt you'd go wrong with either!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Schnappie (15/3/16)

Dare I say the Ijust2 coils have better flavour than the stock occ coils of the subvod. What is a game changer in my view is the gclapton you can fit into the subvod. I had both devices but wish i didnt sell my subvod before the gclaptons became available. Also the vaporesso and triton gclaptons fit in the ijust2 tank but with the juice inlet positioning of the tank vs those of the coils all i had was burnt hits and tears from my wallet so i stuck to the ec coils.


----------



## Caveman (15/3/16)

I'm pretty new to vaping still but I got an IJust2 and I love it. The clouds and flavor are great and generally lasts me full day at work and a lil at home after. The 5.5ml tank is nice and large, just enough to last me till I get home. I tried a friends subvod coz we had this exact argument and he finally conceded he likes the IJust2 better, nicer draw and the battery life is great. I have a Tebeco Turbo V2 that I use almost all day at work also and it works brilliantly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Khan83 (15/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Was contemplating on getting a topbox but seeing it's quite big I need something better suited for edc
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


Yeah , sadly all box mods are crappy for carrying around . Atleast with the pen style devices you can fashion out a lanyard.

Another option is that Mini Volt thingy a few of the guys did a group buy on. See its being sold locally also.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## mildly.inked (15/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Yeah , sadly all box mods are crappy for carrying around . Atleast with the pen style devices you can fashion out a lanyard.
> 
> Another option is that Mini Volt thingy a few of the guys did a group buy on. See its being sold locally also.



I actually had a mini volt, brilliant brilliant stealth device but it would last me 2 or 3 hours at most so didn't work for me. The size, features and form factor though are all spot on!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Khan83 (15/3/16)

mildly.inked said:


> I actually had a mini volt, brilliant brilliant stealth device but it would last me 2 or 3 hours at most so didn't work for me. The size, features and form factor though are all spot on!


Aaahh , no wonder a lot of them were back in the classified after a while . I also wouldn't manage with a 3hr device.

More points to the Subvod & iJust I suppose


----------



## WARMACHINE (15/3/16)

iJust mod and subtank.....and gives a great lung hit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/3/16)

The Mini Volt will give you 4ml of liquid, running at 0,8 ohms and up (on a Goblin Mini), 23W, Power mode. I use mine daily but obviously not enough as if it's your only mod.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

Khan83 said:


> Went to Sir Vape yesterday & out of curiosity took a few hits off their iJust 2 testers . I'm now definitely considering getting one. RX200/Subox getting bit annoying to carry around .
> 
> Another plus is the iJust has a rebuildable head(_albeit you'll need the hand skills of a heart surgeon_)
> 
> Edit : You can buy the rebuildable head. iJust doesn't come with it


The ECR head is easy. And to get an awesome vape, USS 4strand twisted 30g.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (15/3/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> How does the ijust2 and subvod do when vaping thicker Eliquids containing nice etc which is better
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


I can only vape 80% vg and up. Pg intolerance. The Ijust2 handles is like a pro

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Khan83 (15/3/16)

Nightwalker said:


> The ECR head is easy. And to get an awesome vape, USS 4strand twisted 30g.


Sweet . Will keep that in mind. I like twisted builds


----------



## DarkSide (15/3/16)

Stosta said:


> My bad @Nightwalker ! But if you REALLY want me to derail a thread then bring up Star Wars (especially filthy jedi and their mindtricks  )
> 
> Back on topic, where some peeps to hold up the IJust 2 corner?!


I agree @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/3/16)

My views on the two devices.
If you a smoker and plan on getting a starter kit I would go for the subvod because of its tighter draw. Feels more like a cigarette drag then the ijust2.

If you a current vaper and want a new smaller ,lighter edc. I would recommend the ijust2.
But in all honesty if you a current vaper used to a box mod with variable voltage,tc etc... etc.... I think getting either is a waist.
I would rather find myself a stealth Vape.

Subox and vtc (most popular) are not much bigger than a ijust2 its basically the same size just with a battery on the side.

I sold my ijust2 because of the fact I hated coming home to my Rx and going to work with my little ijust2 and having no choice in what type of Vape I preffer.

So my final conclusion each device (ijust2 and subvod) has its own market intended.
And both are awesome devices in their own right.
But again my own opinion.
Neither is suitable for a current regulated box mod user, you will feel as though its just not right.
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------

